# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Besoni tek dashuria platonike ?

## Kryeplaku

Besoni se mund te ekzistoj dashuri platonike midis dy njerezve, nje mashkulli dhe nje femre, dy meshkujve apo dy femrave sebashku? Besoni se mund te ekzistoj nje dashuri e cveshur nga cdo ngacmim truperor apo cdo orvatje sensuale? Ju ka ndodhur te mallengjeheni me dike kur e shikoni megjithese nuk ju lidh asgje me te dhe as ju e beni mundimin qe t'i afroheni? Ju ka ndodhur te interesoheni per dike qe te jet mire, ta admironi dhe megjithese e shikoni si dicka krejt magjepsese mos interesoheni as pak per ta prekur.... thjesht gezoheni me idene se eshte edhe ai/ajo i gezuar e i lumtur?

----------


## shoku_tanku

Dashuria Platonike!Dikur njerezit kane qene me te prirur te rendnin mbas kesaj ndjenje si pasoje e tabuve te shumta qe egzistonin te nxitura nga injoranca fanatike e cila frymezohej edhe nga doktrinat fetare,por sot ndodh nje fenomen krejt i kundert.Nga rrezimi i ketyre tabuve njerezit rralle i ushqejne keto lloj ndjenjash pasi i quajne humbje kohe.....perse te ushqejne nje ndjenje te tille kur mund tia shprehin hapur nje personi ate qe ndjejne per te?!Po flas gjithmone per dashurine platonike ne thelb dhe jo per maredheniet platonike pasi maredhenie 
platonike mund te quhet edhe nje flirt i shkurter midis dy personave.....

A besoj?Natyrisht!Kjo eshte dicka krejt njerezore dhe mund ti kete ndodhur kjutdo
ashtu sikurse besoj se eshte nje prej ndjenjave per te mos thene ndjenja me e paster qe njeriu ka ushqyer ndonjehere...

----------


## ildushja

Fillimisht ne sondazh klikova kote te paren, pasi asnjera nga ato pergjigjet s'me duket e sakte.

Une mendoj qe ka dashuri platonike por nuk mendoj qe eshte skizofreni dhe sigurisht qe nuk mendoj qe eshte e vetmja dashuri e vertete.

Eshte dicka qe jo te gjith e eksperiencojne por qe ndodh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

E veshtre te pergjigjem! Ekziston padyshim se vete e kam ushqyer kete ndjenje 

ne raste te ndryshme dhe eshte dicka e paster, e kendeshme qe te jep kenaqesi 

ne menyren e vete. TE ploteson nga ana shpirterore, por nuk eshte e VETMJA 

dashuri e vertete. Edhe perkufizimi si skizofreni me duket i tepruar. Dashuria 

platonike nuk duhet ngaterruar me fiksimet. Ti thjeshte i deshiron cdo gje te mire 

nje personi dhe skizofrenia nuk lidhet me shume gjera "te mira".

----------


## gurl

Kushdo qe mendon qe dashuria platonike egziston, genjen veten sepse nuk mund te quhet ne asgje aspekt dashuri, nje ndjenje e ushqyer vetem nga shikimi po asnje prekje fizike. Ajo qe quhet 'dashuri platonike' eshte thjesht nje magjepsje por asgje me shume.

----------


## BaBa

> Besoni tek dashuria platonike ?


Besoj, vetem 30 % !!!

----------


## gabriela_athine

Jooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## frojdesha

mesa di une sipas Patonit dashuria platonike eshte nje dashuri qe njeriu  e ka provuar ne boten e pertejme,nga ku sipas tij vinte trupi i njeriut, dhe duke mos e patur personin qe tia atribuoje ate dashuri atehere ai ideaizon nje njeri tjeter per tia atribuar ate dashuri

----------


## YaSmiN

Njeriun qe dashuron duhet ta prekesh,duhet ta shikosh ne sy,duhet ta ndjesh keshtu quhet dashuria.Dashuria platonike eshte dicka qe vjen edhe iken nuk duhet te kesh shpresa.Por sic eshte edhe nje fjale e urte ne nje gjuhe te huaj "kurre mos thuaj kurre".

----------


## Davius

Ekziston dallim në mes dashurisë platonike dhe dashurisë pa marrëdhënie seksuale. Për dashurinë platonike, nuk është patjetër të ketë lidhje, kontakt, takime. Në dashurinë platonike ndjenjat janë më të rëndësishme dhe gjithçka ecën sipas tyre. Në anën tjetër, në një lidhje dashurie, nëse është pak më e gjatë, ajo nuk mundë të mbijetoj pa anën seksuale, sepse çdo lidhje dëshiron freski, dhe asgjë nuk zgjat shumë nëse krijohet monotoni në një lidhje dashurie. Të përfundoj, dashuri platonike ekziston, por jo në një lidhje mashkull-femër. Zoti krijoi mashkullin dhe femrën për të riprodhuar farën e tyre, andaj... po jua lë të gjykoni vetë.

----------


## Baptist

Dashuria platonike eshte dashuri hyjnore, eshte aq shpirterore dhe aq e fuqishme sa qe nuk e lejon subjektin ta perdhose ate fizikisht, pavaresisht deshires per nje gje te tille. Prandaj platonisti do te bej cmos te shmanget nga marredhenia seksuale me te sepse nje gje e tille do ta poshteroje dhe zhbeje plotesisht ate dashuri.

----------


## Baptist

Edhe nje gje, eshte rrezik ta quash dashurine platonike si e vetmja dashuri e vertete. Sepse ajo eshte ideale por si e pamaterializuar, ajo eshte njekohesisht edhe e pavertete.

Nga tjetra ane rrezik me i madh te quhet shizofreni nje dashuri e tille e diferencuar plotesisht nga ana fizike sepse nga tjetra ane ne kemi njerez te cilet hyjne ne marredhenie seksuale pa asnje ndjenje dashurie ngaj subjektit (ose me saktesisht objekit) me te cilin bjene dashuri. 

Nese njera nga keto skizma, eksluzivitete ngaj marredhenieve gjinore mund te kualifikohet si shizofreni atehere pa asnje dyshim mund te themi se mbi 70% te races njerezore qenkan shizofrene tipik. Marre parasysh numrin e madh te njerezve qe kallin lekun per keto pune ose mbajne lidhje me nje person thjeshte te pershtatshem per keso marredheniesh.

Gjykuar sipas ketyre qe u thane, besoj se dashuria e vertete u dashka te qendroje diku ne mes.

----------


## dp17ego

Mendoj qe duhet te jete edhe nje obsion i trete dhe ndoshta edhe me teper
Une nuk votova sepse nuk jam d'akord me asnjeren.



*Se pari dashuria platonike eshte forma me sublime e dashurise, ku elementi seksual tek cifti nuk eshte prioritar.*

Sipas psikologeve cdo dashuri romantike ka elemente te dashurise platonike. Njihen mjaft raste kur djali, per arsye te dashurise se thelle e hyjnnizon femren aq shume sa nuk mund te arrije ereksion, megjithse ai eshte plotesisht i afte seksualisht. (kjo nuk eshte edhe aq e rralle)

Ne kete rast nuk kemi as skizofreni, e cila eshte shume larg kesaj teme dhe ai obsioni tjeter nuk eshte i mundur, kjo nuk eshte e vetnja forme e dashurise se vertete, por pjese e saj. Dashuria e vertete e presupozon edhe aktin seksual si element te saj

----------


## Zombi

Dashuria eshte nje semundje e rende mendore- _Platoni_

..por nuk arrin deri ne shizofreni. Dashuria pa nje lidhje fizike eshte nje drite, madje edhe forma me e dhimbshme!

----------


## xfiles

Po ekziston, dhe eshte me e pastra.
Problemi qendron se ne jemi prej mishi e kocke, dhe dashuria jo-platonike na pershtatet natyrshem.
Dashuria platonike eshte per shpirtrat , po dhe trupi ka nevojat e veta.

----------


## drini.k

LIND PYETJA A BESONI NE DASHURIN PLATONIKE perderisa ekziston pse mos te besojm eshte edhe kjo form dashurie qe ka orvatur shume zemra. dashuria platonike mund te themi qe ngelet e paqendryeshme sepse nje zemer nuk arrin kur objektivin e saj se nqs ai objektiv arrihet atehere del jasht kornizes se dashuris platonike quhet dashuri reale.Mendoj se dashuria platonike eshte nje terapi e gabuar mentale qe te con deri ne ate pik sa censurohesh vetvetiu krijon nje mure neutral midis qellimit dhe mosarritjes

----------


## Erlebnisse

Besoj ne kete dashuri edhe eshte me teper reale se sa duket ne te vertete!!!

----------


## drini.k

PO E IMJA CFARE DASHURIE QUHET(e jona)

----------


## javan

Dashuria platonike eshte dashuria. Marredhenia fizike ekziston/synon ta ktheje kete ndjenje hyjnore sublime te dicka te prekshme dhe te pervetesueshme nga uni-njerezor.

----------


## safinator

Dashuria platonike eshte skizofreni

----------

